# Site timing out



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

This is becoming a pain, sometimes having to close a window and so deleting all the checks to show read posts.
Can we do something about it pls, someone mentioned its todo with banners :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ive been cleaning the banners up the last day, and as such, have yet to experience this myself.

Anyone who experiences this, please send me the Source Code of the page, so I can track the offending article (it may well be with our agency).

Cheers

Jae


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Jae - it could be php timing out, if so it can be adjusted.


----------

